# Has the campsite system changed?



## Le_Keks (Jul 15, 2020)

As many of you know, you can select your villagers via campsite. A lot of gamers already shared their experiences and how it works. 
For those who don't know: There used to be a system considering the personalities of the villagers, ie if you don't have a smug villager on your island, animals with this personality are more likely to visit and an animal only visits once. It requires timetraveling though.


Since the update the same animals keep coming over and over again which makes it impossible now to get the villager you actually want. 
I checked some japanese websites and they say that this might be because people started trading rare characters, which I kind of understand, but for players who really only want certain animals to live with them on their island I think it's not fair. 

Anyway, fyi the campsite system doesn't work anymore.

Anybody had the same experience?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jul 15, 2020)

this is incredibly sad news to hear. I also wanna follow this topic since I used the campsite method often before the update.


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 15, 2020)

Well, this seriously sucks. I was considering using the campsite method to try and get a villager I wanted. Alas, it seems as if I am too late to the party  (pffff what else is new claudia you’re a freaking joke) Why oh why, Nintendo. You’ve already graced us with such gReAt quality of life, why not take away a valuable method of villager hunting, too?


----------



## Le_Keks (Jul 15, 2020)

It really really sucks. After the update I decided that I want a new villager and let one actually good villager go (just needed some change). Then I started hunting for Dom. I don't have a jock villager and still 80% of the campsite visitors are jock, but the same ones come again and again. In 2 weeks I met over 400 animals (there are only 390 or so in this game) and still no Dom. 
Thanks Nintendo


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 15, 2020)

I noticed this. I tried to see if I could reroll some normal villagers but after 3 consecutive campsite visitors of various personalities (cranky, lazy and peppy) I was thinking maybe it got patched out.


----------



## rosabelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Ah, thanks for the heads up. I had no cranky/peppy on my island but been getting different personality ones that I already have on my island (lazy & normal) so I wondered how come. Sad, I want to eventually do the campsite reset again but guess I'll be stuck island hunting.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

WHAT?! 

Nintendo whyyy?
You ruin everything.
Gave us an incomplete game, and while they made the bank interest a crappy 10k they're going to ruin this too?


----------



## moon_child (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh this seriously sucks. I hate island hopping so much so the campsite method was my go to in terms of recruiting villagers. I reset my game recently and still haven’t updated so I can still take advantage of the campsite method and make sure I get all my dreamies before I update my game. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## meela (Jul 15, 2020)

Aww, that's unfortunate to hear! I think I understand their process though, however this still sucks.


----------



## Ciary (Jul 15, 2020)

wait so, the thing they removed was that you no longer have to go through all 400 villagers before a villager returns to the campsite? and instead villagers are just picked at random?
am I alone in thinking this isn't a bad thing? I change my mind sometimes. I let cherry go at some point and now I want her to move to my island. I have had to find her on a mystery island but now I also have a chance that she will appear in my campsite again. I am not against this.
or am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## Mick (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm also a little confused on what they changed now. Did they remove the part where villagers would not repeat, or did they remove the function where you're more likely to get a villager from a personality that you're missing?

The first one would not be that bad for me but the second one was a mechanic that I really liked...


----------



## Le_Keks (Jul 15, 2020)

Campsite visitors repeat now. 
It doesn't sound so bad first, but it seems like the chances they come again are based on their popularity ranking - at least it was my experience and I read about it on japanese websites. So, the rock bottom animals are more likely to appear again and again. It might also happen that the same animal appears 3 times in a row.


----------



## Mick (Jul 15, 2020)

Having a campsite visitor that you absolutely do not want return to your campsite does kinda suck if you're not time travelling. (It's been about two weeks since I've even had a visitor...)

I really doubt anything is based on a popularity ranking though. This game doesn't keep an internal tier list, that is something only this community does. There are no god tier villagers defined in the code, and also no rock bottom ones. 

I think what's happening there is that people want one or two specific villagers, and therefore the chance of getting one of the 30 they do not want is much higher. So "Aaah, I'm only getting worthless ones!"


----------



## Loreley (Jul 15, 2020)

this is so annoying. I never used the campsite method, but it feels so petty to change this mechanic. After removing the hybrid flower islands, it really feels like Nintendo wants to have their game and the economy to be played in a certain way.


----------



## BalloonFight (Jul 15, 2020)

Loreley said:


> this is so annoying. I never used the campsite method, but it feels so petty to change this mechanic. After removing the hybrid flower islands, it really feels like Nintendo wants to have their game and the economy to be played in a certain way.



Agreed fully with this. When reading this thread title it reminded me of the hybrid flower islands completely. There's literally no reason for Nintendo to remove the campsite method or the hybrid flower islands tbh. If they're worried about people selling villagers for high prices, the campsite method is actually a way to help prevent that. I'm sure countless people used it to get Raymond, instead of forking up the NMTs, Bells, or whatever for him.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 15, 2020)

sucks, why would they changed that? i'm not sure of the personality percentage changes, unless we see the datamined info, but i believe the villager could repeatedly come now as several people have mentioned it. regarding personality that would appear, it's still not 100% so it could be RNG that's why some of you are getting the random personality that could be visiting. i just got a snooty the other day, which is the only personality i don't have, so i would have never assumed they patched this.



Mick said:


> I really doubt anything is based on a popularity ranking though. This game doesn't keep an internal tier list, that is something only this community does. There are no god tier villagers defined in the code, and also no rock bottom ones.
> 
> I think what's happening there is that people want one or two specific villagers, and therefore the chance of getting one of the 30 they do not want is much higher. So "Aaah, I'm only getting worthless ones!"


true that


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 15, 2020)

I can see island hopping being relevant again. I wonder if this will affect the current market price of Nook Miles ticket. It's been down in the dumps lately.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 15, 2020)

i don't even have the game yet.......  

you mean i won't be able to use this part of it?





& i just heard that they removed the  hybrid  flower islands? i was planning to go there......

edit: i was watching Mayor Mori's video 'Animal Crossing New Horizons HYBRID FLOWER ISLAND REMOVED (& Mystery Island Tours Probability GUIDE)

& he said ' hopefully the hybrid islands make a return in the next update '




i hope so, since i'm getting it for christmas....   although, i may decide to get it sooner... hmmm...


----------



## Loriii (Jul 15, 2020)

It could be just RNG. I used to believe that you're guaranteed not to get a repeat when doing the campsite method because that's what happened to me during the earlier days when I did it to find Raymond. There are around 34 smug villagers in the game and I got him pretty late at number 27 but it took me 43 campers (mix of smug and other types) to finally make him appear.  The most important thing was, I did not have any repeats.

Few weeks later, I tried it again when I needed a sisterly/uchi, thinking it will be easier to find Fuchsia since there are only 24 sisterly villagers in the game. You know what I found out? Repeats. Earlier on, I never had one. But then I got to the 17th sisterly which was Cherry. Okay, I continued, expecting that Fuchsia will appear soon. I'm down to just 7 sisterly. So I TT'd, then went to the campsite to check and guess who I saw?  It was Cherry again, back to back. Wow. I could not believe and I was frustrated thinking every one of them could appear for more than once. Then I saw her again for the 3rd time after 3-4 campers came in mixed with other types and a few sisterly repeats (like Mira for the second time). Luckily, Fuchsia appeared after 10 more campers. So yeah,  despite of the repeats, I still managed to find her.

I also did the campsite reset for Poppy after that. There are about 60 normal villagers so I expected that it will take time. But I got extremely lucky to find her on my 15th camper with no repeats this time (my 10th normal) and since then, I haven't done this method again. This was pre-July 3 update patch, by the way.

In TC's case, I think it's just bad RNG and resetting for jock isn't supposed to be easy (unless you want to reset for them literally at the start when you're selecting your map). There about 55 jock villagers, so I think in the process, you might eventually get repeat campers. So keep trying, I guess or if you have more than one Switch unit,  you can just reset for Dom as your starter in the other island


----------



## Mick (Jul 15, 2020)

Loriii said:


> Few weeks later, I tried it again when I needed a sisterly/uchi, thinking it will be easier to find Fuchsia since there are only 24 sisterly villagers in the game. You know what I found out? Repeats. Earlier on, I never had one. But then I got to the 17th sisterly which was Cherry. Okay, I continued, expecting that Fuchsia will appear soon. I'm down to just 7 sisterly. So I TT'd, then went to the campsite to check and guess who I saw?  It was Cherry again, back to back. Wow. I could not believe and I was frustrated thinking every one of them could appear for more than once. Then I saw her again for the 3rd time after 3-4 campers came in mixed with other types and a few sisterly repeats (like Mira for the second time). Luckily, Fuchsia appeared after 10 more campers. So yeah,  despite of the repeats, I still managed to find her.



That's interesting, because if this was long ago, then this isn't a new thing at all and that the old way of villagers not repeating might as well just not have been a thing in the first place. I've never tried the campsite method myself, but I'm wondering if more people have had repeats in the past?


----------



## Loriii (Jul 15, 2020)

Mick said:


> That's interesting, because if this was long ago, then this isn't a new thing at all and that the old way of villagers not repeating might as well just not have been a thing in the first place. I've never tried the campsite method myself, but I'm wondering if more people have had repeats in the past?


As I said, I used to believe that you would not have repeating campers while doing the entire process because of my first experience, but my second go of that proved that I was wrong. Oh yeah, I also want to hear what people will say regarding their experiences on the campsite method.


----------



## moon_child (Jul 15, 2020)

In my old island before I reset, I used the campsite method for more than half of my villagers and never got a repeat unless I’ve already gone through each and every villager of that particular personality.


----------



## Flodorf (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't like how people feel entitled to have ways to get their favorite villager through weird in-game mechanics. And let's be honest, Nintendo clearly intended the campsite as a way for people to fill out their personalities NOT to find their 'favorite' villager.

If anything, players who play the game 'as intended' should feel upset about yet another well-intended feature taken away from them, because of people that figure out ways to misuse these features to create their 'perfect' island. What's worse, they feel Nintendo has no right to take that away from them. What gives?

Let me expand on what I mean by playing the game 'as intended'. I am pretty sure the whole point of the AC series is to give people a sense of community, the eb and flow of normal life,  wrapped in cute package without anything that really requires 'doing'. You go with the flow, let the game dictate in a sense what's worth doing at a particular point in time and you move from there. Villagers come and go, you make new friends, feel sad about villagers leaving, extremely happy about reunions. People who TT to accelerate this process are playing the game normally too in my opinion.

What I do not find intended play is people who want the game the behave in the way THEY want, because it might screw with their long term plans. Let me be clear, I am totally cool with people playing the game in that manner. I just think that Nintendo should not cater to these players.


----------



## thischarmingboi (Jul 15, 2020)

Clearly Nintendo have seen how people have been abusing this method to get the villagers they want which is against the way they intended for the campsite to operate and have fixed it to be more in line with their original concept.

The campsite was never meant to serve as a way for you to get all of your favourite villagers immediately unless you are scanning them in through amiibo, thus you can't really complain about this 'feature' being removed because it was never an intended one in the first place. People took advantage, Nintendo saw, they operated accordingly.

If you claim Nintendo is 'ruining' the game by doing this you are being ridiculous.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 15, 2020)

I still don't believe that Nintendo removed the "feature" or have done something about this. I've posted my experience to let  people know that repeating villagers/campers isn't anything new and I experienced it myself, so my first reaction when I came across this topic was like "Okay, I feel like I need to share/say something".


----------



## Iris_T (Jul 15, 2020)

Well that sucks***, I only ever managed to get Raymond thanks to that method and it helped to lots of people like me...  

It seems like nintendo only let you get villagers easily by paying for amiibos, I wonder if they will release new ones soon?

**Edit:* If it's true, since it may be still working?


----------



## Ciary (Jul 15, 2020)

Flodorf said:


> I don't like how people feel entitled to have ways to get their favorite villager through weird in-game mechanics. And let's be honest, Nintendo clearly intended the campsite as a way for people to fill out their personalities NOT to find their 'favorite' villager.
> 
> If anything, players who play the game 'as intended' should feel upset about yet another well-intended feature taken away from them, because of people that figure out ways to misuse these features to create their 'perfect' island. What's worse, they feel Nintendo has no right to take that away from them. What gives?
> 
> ...


I do not fully agree with you. but let me clarify

yes, I agree that people are misusing a feature Nintendo included to get the perfect island. But that should not be the reason for Nintendo to take that feature away. if you used the campsite method to create your own perfect island, by all means go ahead.
However, there is a nuance to be made here. if you abuse the system to get a rare villager that you then sell online, that is a different thing! I was always of the mindset that timetravel and other exploits are ok, as long as you are not affecting other people. But this is using an exploit to affect other people. so I understand why Nintendo would remove it. especially since more and more trades are using RLC (which is against Nintendo's terms of service by the way)



Loriii said:


> I still don't believe that Nintendo removed the "feature" or have done something about this. I've posted my experience to let  people know that repeating villagers/campers isn't anything new and I experienced it myself, so my first reaction when I came across this topic was like "Okay, I feel like I need to share/say something".



And yes, that is if this feature was even a thing in the first place ...


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 15, 2020)

I don’t understand... wouldn’t that have to mean that there are a finite number of villagers accessible to the entire population of AC players? I feel like that doesn’t make sense because there technically aren’t any “rare” villagers since we have an equal probability of getting any of them. It’s the players who’ve created their own tier system. I think if the thing is only that villagers can repeat in the campsite it isn’t the worst thing?


----------



## Flodorf (Jul 15, 2020)

Ciary said:


> I do not fully agree with you. but let me clarify
> 
> yes, I agree that people are misusing a feature Nintendo included to get the perfect island. But that should not be the reason for Nintendo to take that feature away. if you used the campsite method to create your own perfect island, by all means go ahead.
> However, there is a nuance to be made here. if you abuse the system to get a rare villager that you then sell online, that is a different thing! I was always of the mindset that timetravel and other exploits are ok, as long as you are not affecting other people. But this is using an exploit to affect other people. so I understand why Nintendo would remove it. especially since more and more trades are using RLC (which is against Nintendo's terms of service by the way)
> ...



Feeling the need to reply here, because I think we agree and you slightly misunderstood me, so let me clarify. 
I am totally fine with people using these mechanics to get their perfect island. It does not affect my gameplay experience in any way. I just pointed out I think it is not the way AC is meant to be played. Nintendo changing that feature is adding weight to that argument.

However, because Nintendo does have problems with it,  my gameplay *is* affected by it. Hence my remark that people that play the game as intended have more right to be annoyed, because it is of people that abuse the system, like you mention, that their game is changed. 

I see a campsite villager every other week I think. It is a fun experience, because you never know who might be waiting for you inside. It's less of a fun experience when it is a villager that has already visited the island once.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jul 15, 2020)

I have a problem while doing the campsite method.. So today I play animal crossing normally, and then I decided to try this method (from a video). it was going well, untill..there was NO campers whatsoever.  I was TTing 1+ day multiple times but still no camper. It's been 2 in game months. But that's not all. Isabelle is broken. Everyday like EVERYDAY Isabelle said the SAME news. What is it? Well, "I have no big news, but I want to talk about season stuff blah blah blah" like that. Every. Single. Day. And then I went to present time but guess what? Isabelle is giving the same news. Even though I already played like 4 hours today and Isabelle already given the news
The campers isn't repeating though..


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 15, 2020)

Oof Nintendo really putting the hurt on their game. They're patching everything that's not really hurting the game, meanwhile they aren't battling the inflated trading economy or people selling stuff on ebay (when they say it's against ToS)

Reminds me when they dropped the spawn rate on that one high-selling butterfly. Who does that hurt except for people not hacking?


----------



## moon_child (Jul 15, 2020)

I beg to disagree on the point about people “abusing” the campsite. Even in the old games, people have always had a way to get their favorites through the campsite by using a second character and resetting until you get a desired camper. People have also done plot resetting to get a desired move in. It’s not the intended way to play, yes. But it’s not abuse in my opinion. It’s not abuse to not want undesirable villagers in your town. And it’s not abuse to spend time and effort trying to get a villager you like through resetting or save scumming if you don’t have money to spend for an amiibo card or a monthly online subscription to trade for villagers. What is abuse is taking that option away through an update to push people to spend more money for amiibos and online subscriptions when they already paid a hefty sum for an unfinished game just because you can.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Haven't come across this yet, but that stinks!


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 15, 2020)

It's weird is that after the update I was time traveling and was looking for a camper. I had no normals and 3 of the 4 campers were normal and I did not a repeat.

I am hesitant to call this patched until someone attempts the campsite method 50+ time and see who comes through. Trying the campsite method for the next 2-4 villagers is too small of a sample size.


----------



## Ciary (Jul 15, 2020)

Flodorf said:


> I am totally fine with people using these mechanics to get their perfect island. It does not affect my gameplay experience in any way. I just pointed out I think it is not the way AC is meant to be played. Nintendo changing that feature is adding weight to that argument.
> 
> However, because Nintendo does have problems with it,  my gameplay *is* affected by it. Hence my remark that people that play the game as intended have more right to be annoyed, because it is of people that abuse the system, like you mention, that their game is changed.


yeah I agree
I still think the people that used the system only to get the villagers for their own island are allowed to complain though
it's really just for those that used this method to then sell them. thereby affecting other people. that are to blame


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 15, 2020)

janeying12 said:


> I noticed this. I tried to see if I could reroll some normal villagers but after 3 consecutive campsite visitors of various personalities (cranky, lazy and peppy) I was thinking maybe it got patched out.





rosabelle said:


> Ah, thanks for the heads up. I had no cranky/peppy on my island but been getting different personality ones that I already have on my island (lazy & normal) so I wondered how come. Sad, I want to eventually do the campsite reset again but guess I'll be stuck island hunting.



Assuming that it was patch, before it was never a guarantee that you would get a personality you didn't have. It was very likely the camper would be. I did not have a jock on my island in both May and  June and most of my campers were jock but I did get a sisterly and a snooty.

2-3 campers is too small of a sample size of any actual evidence that this was patch.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 15, 2020)

could one of you link to one of these japanese sources? I'm curious so I'll ask the dataminers if they can look into it, but would like a public source that isn't just hearsay first, thanks. (ie. not a forum)

xedit: since according to the campsite method, if you cycle through all villagers of a certain personality and are still missing a few, they could be in your move-in queue

double edit: after looking at the info posted in this thread again, I think people are expecting too much from the campsite method. If you're missing a personality, it's about 60% that you get that personality, not a hard guarantee. That's 60% over a large sample size (1000+) not like 5.


----------



## Solio (Jul 15, 2020)

People are jumping to conclusions again based on one single, anectodal report.
Nothing new.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 15, 2020)

I would rather focus on getting this information verified first before we enter into a subject of debate whether if it's an abuse or not. Honestly, we are now living in an era of where they can patch games to fix issues. Furthermore, Nintendo can somewhat "dictate" on how we play the game. I am sure that most players might find this disheartening but let's look into their perspective of "why."


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 15, 2020)

Solio said:


> People are jumping to conclusions again based on one single, anectodal report.
> Nothing new.



This is from a new account that is not even a day old. Honestly I would love the to see the Japanese websites and read them for myself. But I'm pretty  sure it's the same as this thread.


----------



## Flodorf (Jul 15, 2020)

moon_child said:


> I beg to disagree on the point about people “abusing” the campsite. Even in the old games, people have always had a way to get their favorites through the campsite by using a second character and resetting until you get a desired camper. People have also done plot resetting to get a desired move in. It’s not the intended way to play, yes. But it’s not abuse in my opinion. It’s not abuse to not want undesirable villagers in your town. And it’s not abuse to spend time and effort trying to get a villager you like through resetting or save scumming if you don’t have money to spend for an amiibo card or a monthly online subscription to trade for villagers. What is abuse is taking that option away through an update to push people to spend more money for amiibos and online subscriptions when they already paid a hefty sum for an unfinished game just because you can.



I am not even sure what to make of this? You are complaining that because you *feel *the game is unfinished that Nintendo has no right to take things away from you (read: change aspects of the game that Nintendo feels are not being used as intended)? Because again, you *feel *like Nintendo does this to force you to spend money? If you don't agree with Nintendo's philosophy don't spend money on their games, simple.

I have spend more hours playing this game than many other games that are just as expensive or more expensive than AC. I have gotten more than enough bang for my buck, so to speak, to not having to worry about a return for my 'investment'. It is clear Nintendo put a lot of effort into this game and it is by no means an unfinished product. They have even added more content already, without you having to pay a dime for it. To say so sounds very petty to me.
60 euros is not much by any stretch for the amount of time you can spend playing a video game. Comparatively, spending 60 euros on the 5 minute bliss of a Starbucks Cappuccino on the go (where I live it costs 4 to 5 euro), I would be able to enjoy this bliss for around 2 to 3 hours. And sometimes they foam the milk to hot and you burn you mouth and are cranky the rest of the day!

And let me be clear, I don't think you are abusing anything. In my book it's totally fine to do it with the right intentions. Sadly, there's people who 'exploit' it and Nintendo has all the right in the world to try and prevent this. Sure, it sucks for you, but I don't feel sorry for you, sorry ;-). If Nintendo really felt like people should be free in getting whatever villager they want, they would have added a feature that allows this.
In a sense, they provide a way through Amiibo's.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 15, 2020)

People jumping into conclusions, yeah. Before it was never a guarantee that you will always get a personality that you're missing. It increases the chances if you don't have a normal, for example, to get a normal. In my experience pre-patch, I had it at, maybe 60% (missing personality) against 40% (other types mixing in). There was an instance I had five straight non-smug villagers appearing in my campsite when I was looking for Raymond. I also think there is a lesser a chance in getting a repeat when you've just started resetting. I feel like the longer it takes for you to findthat "villager" to the point you probably almost exhausted all the villagers in that same personality type, the bigger the chance you will or might get a repeat. This, too might be a rare occurrence. In my case, I did the method 3 times separately and only had repeats when I was looking for Fuchsia,  and that obviously took long and almost came down to the last remaining sisterly villagers before I finally saw her. Whereas the other times, I never had repeats. I was lucky, in this case, with Raymond because that went down to the wire as well lol


----------



## crispmaples (Jul 15, 2020)

Reading stuff like this makes me really sad. Why do they feel the need to corral the experience THIS MUCH? They're gonna push away loyal, old players and potential new players. I can forsee them doing stuff like this enough that there will be a spike in people saying it's not worth it, and that they don't want the game anymore. It's really sad to see this beloved game going in this direction like everything else in the industry.


----------



## Sheando (Jul 15, 2020)

This is so frustrating. I understand that Nintendo has a vision for how they want this game to be played, and it’s their prerogative to enforce that, I guess, but some of the changes just feel....petty. It feels like Nintendo would prefer to remove features from players who already ARE playing the game “as intended” (as others have pointed out, this change is far worse for those who are already waiting multiple real-life weeks between campers, removing hybrid islands has a greater effect on those who don’t TT or buy/sell online, and nerfing bug spawn rates is only relevant if you’re earning money slowly and naturally) than to allow players who time travel to utilize those features in a way they didn’t intend. Nintendo really loves to take their marbles and go home, so to speak. I loved that my campsite villagers were likely to be a personality I actually needed, but of course we aren’t allowed to keep useful and logical features if someone could “exploit” them in a way that hurts nobody.

I think what frustrates me is that a lot of these changes don’t just seem to be about preserving the simplicity and heart of the game. To me most of these are financial decisions. It was too easy for players to make money without Nintendo online, so they nerfed the bugs to push the stalk market. Too easy to get hybrids without trading—get rid of the island! And now they’re worried people might achieve arbitrary villager goals “too fast” because......why? Because they wanted players to be dependent on amiibo?

In my opinion, they’re not convinced they can keep players without forcing everything to take forever in-game. Don’t get me wrong, I’ve played since Wild World and I love the slow, peaceful pace of the game. I loved the patience required in NL and I think the instant gratification model of this installment has stripped it of much of what made the series meaningful for many. But Nintendo, while adding many flashy and convenient new features (which is fine; games should grow and change), didn’t really flesh out villager personalities or daily activities whatsoever, which leads to a game that already feels front-heavy. You terraform your island however you want, you unlock a bunch of stuff, you put your villagers anywhere you like, and then what? Just daily tasks, which have now been reduced to almost nothing. I’m not a time traveler and I still don’t feel the urge to invest in this game like I did in New Leaf, though I still enjoy it and don’t regret my purchase.

Anyway, I realize this is super long. It just feels like Nintendo released a product that didn’t quite have the staying power they needed, and now they keep cutting and changing and moving features to try to force people to follow their timeline instead of just developing game content that makes daily gameplay more rewarding (not just gimmicky events). In New Leaf I spent months on my second town just running on my dirt paths every day and was so proud when they were completed. Now Nintendo has given players the ability to make town design instantaneous, so without those logical and immersive reasons for waiting (“building things takes a while! Grass wear is slow and cumulative! Trees take time to grow and can’t just be uprooted whenever! Shops upgrade based on your investment in them! Villagers take a few days to prepare for moving!”) they’re having to artificially generate reasons, which can feel more frustrating than fun.


----------



## michealsmells (Jul 15, 2020)

now that im thinking about it, I accidentally took advantage of the campsite method and got some villagers I really really liked. Those being Rocco and Beardo. Then I had a few I didn't want, most recently it was Groucho and Melba (I wanted her but already had 2 normals). So I must've been REALLY lucky when I got Judy


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 15, 2020)

Huuh.... Well I guess it's back to the new neighbor board.


----------



## Mick (Jul 15, 2020)

Reminder that the opening post never claimed the personality system is gone. It's just that originally, the claim was that once you had a villager in your campsite, you wouldn't get that same one again until all of the villagers of that personality type had been to your campsite, at which point the list would reset.

And that seems to be gone now, which makes it harder to hunt for a specific villager, *not *to obtain a missing personality.

I've heard the claim of villagers not returning once you've had them in the past, but have never been able to verify this as I've never used the method. I can only say that I haven't seen any repeats with the handful of villagers that visited me but that doesn't say much...


In addition, I think dismissing the claim because the user is new isn't fair. But yes, the ones in this thread are their first and only posts, and some sources would be nice.


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 15, 2020)

The fact that so much people use the campsite method means that the way nintendo want us to play the game is just not good enough,
i see so much people struggling with replacing their villagers and finding those that they want.

My friend got tired of this game because the villagers thing annoyed her so much and she hated to time travel and doing things that are not meant to be. - so yeah the problem in my perceptive is at nintendo side and not at the players.

And its kinda sad people need to go through this campsite nightmare in the first place.
hearing that they ruined even this, just makes me more disappointed of nintendo.

Now people will be stuck with villagers they don't want (more then before) is really bad and can make a lot of their users to quit the game.


----------



## moon_child (Jul 15, 2020)

Flodorf said:


> I am not even sure what to make of this? You are complaining that because you *feel *the game is unfinished that Nintendo has no right to take things away from you (read: change aspects of the game that Nintendo feels are not being used as intended)? Because again, you *feel *like Nintendo does this to force you to spend money? If you don't agree with Nintendo's philosophy don't spend money on their games, simple.
> 
> I have spend more hours playing this game than many other games that are just as expensive or more expensive than AC. I have gotten more than enough bang for my buck, so to speak, to not having to worry about a return for my 'investment'. It is clear Nintendo put a lot of effort into this game and it is by no means an unfinished product. They have even added more content already, without you having to pay a dime for it. To say so sounds very petty to me.
> 60 euros is not much by any stretch for the amount of time you can spend playing a video game. Comparatively, spending 60 euros on the 5 minute bliss of a Starbucks Cappuccino on the go (where I live it costs 4 to 5 euro), I would be able to enjoy this bliss for around 2 to 3 hours. And sometimes they foam the milk to hot and you burn you mouth and are cranky the rest of the day!
> ...



It is unfinished when you compare it to its predecessors. The previous games were released with complete basic features and free updates too (the welcome amiibo update). The updates they’ve released so far for NH aren’t even additional features. They were old existing features that should’ve come with the base game from the get go. This aspect of the game has been discussed way too many times and way too many people already criticized them for the lack of content since NH released until now when they’re slowly adding it back disguised as “free updates” when in reality, they all should’ve been there from the beginning like all the previous games. Also, they have locked so many things already in this game behind a paywall. You can’t even scan in QR codes for designs without paying the monthly Nintendo online subscription service. In NL, everything in the game is accessible to the players without a paywall. We are diverging into a whole different topic now with this and don’t get me wrong I don’t hate the game. I’m just calling a spade a spade and saying that what Nintendo is doing now to the game isn’t very considerate to a lot of people. When you buy a console and a full-featured game, you should be able to enjoy that game at its fullest and not have some features behind a paywall like a mobile Freemium game. Just because we can afford both the game and console, some amiibos and a monthly subscription doesn’t mean EVERYONE in the community can. It is already absurd to lock features behind a paywall for a supposed FULL featured title. It is even more absurd to start taking away stuff from the game to force people to pay even more. Again, just because people notice what’s wrong with this game doesn’t necessarily mean they hate it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> Oof Nintendo really putting the hurt on their game. They're patching everything that's not really hurting the game, meanwhile they aren't battling the inflated trading economy or people selling stuff on ebay (when they say it's against ToS)
> 
> Reminds me when they dropped the spawn rate on that one high-selling butterfly. Who does that hurt except for people not hacking?


I would agree with you on the most part BUT at the same time they did just fix most everything wrong with travelers so they aren’t being all stick in the mud kill all the joy peeps have playing this game.


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 15, 2020)

Idk why Nintendo is policing these parts of the game, including Hybrid flower island. In past AC games, people found strategies to make more money and get things they want all the time. Why is NH suddenly the peak of the moral highground?


----------



## moon_child (Jul 15, 2020)

DeltaLoraine said:


> Idk why Nintendo is policing these parts of the game, including Hybrid flower island. In past AC games, people found strategies to make more money and get things they want all the time. Why is NH suddenly the peak of the moral highground?



Because they can. They didn’t have access to the previous games because they didn’t have “free updates” for them. No one needed to “update” the previous games because they were complete upon release. Now, they can do all these adjustments under the guise of an “update” and players have no choice, really, because without the “updates”, what’s there to do?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 15, 2020)

Getting way too much conflicting information in just this thread alone.

This reminds me a lot of all the past misconceptions people had before people straight up datamined how things work. Villager move-outs, NPC rotations, Redd, Clapping at the Dodo.... the list goes on.

While I don't personally use the method I would definitely wait for hard proof on this before panicking.​


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 15, 2020)

What it seems like from the various stories on here, is that 1. Nothing is confirmed to have changed in the campsite mechanics. And 2. ThE possibility for repeating villagers at the campsite does not seem to be a new thing.
3. I wonder if the chance for repeats has always been not 0% but something like 10%, similar to the way the smug villager as the first camper is not quite guaranteed. Nintendo seems to like to make things not completely a sure thing, but rather an almost at most. This would account for most people seeming to have no repeats while some people have a couple and a few (unluckyily) get a lot.
Whatever the case, it seems premature to jump to the conclusion that Nintendo is ruining any villager hunting method at this point, purposefully or not.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 15, 2020)

Nvm


----------



## dahlialia (Jul 15, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> I have a problem while doing the campsite method.. So today I play animal crossing normally, and then I decided to try this method (from a video). it was going well, untill..there was NO campers whatsoever.  I was TTing 1+ day multiple times but still no camper. It's been 2 in game months. But that's not all. Isabelle is broken. Everyday like EVERYDAY Isabelle said the SAME news. What is it? Well, "I have no big news, but I want to talk about season stuff blah blah blah" like that. Every. Single. Day. And then I went to present time but guess what? Isabelle is giving the same news. Even though I already played like 4 hours today and Isabelle already given the news
> The campers isn't repeating though..


 I had this happen once, and it was because I had sold something overnight so my character was queued up for the morning phone call about that.  The phone call needing to happen seemed to block anyone from coming in the campsite.  I had to finish listening to Isabelle, come out of my house, answer the phone, save and quit, and then I went back to campsite TTing successfully.


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Jul 15, 2020)

I’ve been doing the Campsite method to find Tipper for the past 2-3 days and this just isn’t true? I don’t have a snooty in my town and it’s working like it always has? imo this is just unconfirmed hearsay getting repeated to scare players. People make up **** like this for literally every update. I’ll believe it when there’s actual evidence of the game files being changed.

If they were intentionally preventing people from getting “rare” villagers, then why has Judy shown up 3 times while I’ve been resetting? I’ve taken her in each time and given her away for free.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> I’ve been doing the Campsite method to find Tipper for the past 2-3 days and this just isn’t true? I don’t have a snooty in my town and it’s working like it always has? imo this is just unconfirmed hearsay getting repeated to scare players. People make up **** like this for literally every update. I’ll believe it when there’s actual evidence of the game files being changed.


I mean, I moved my only sisterly out a few days ago and the first camper after that was a sisterly. On the other hand, I only found smugs 30% of the time in my campsite when I was looking for one. I’d say that it’s weighted towards your missing personalities but you’re not guaranteed one.


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Jul 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I mean, I moved my only sisterly out a few days ago and the first camper after that was a sisterly. On the other hand, I only found smugs 30% of the time in my campsite when I was looking for one. I’d say that it’s weighted towards your missing personalities but you’re not guaranteed one.


It has always worked that way. If you’re missing a personality, iirc a camper has a 60% chance of having that personality. It was never fully guaranteed that you’d only get uchi villagers for example.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 15, 2020)

I find it easier and more enjoyable using the NMT to villager hunt anyways.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 15, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> 3. I wonder if the chance for repeats has always been not 0% but something like 10%, similar to the way the smug villager as the first camper is not quite guaranteed.



The Smug villager thing is almost certainly a bug because all the text for that encounter is unique. The camper only has one set of dialogue that specifically fits the Smug personality. And in the English version, the initial dialogue from Nook/Isabelle uses they/them to refer to the camper which always switches to he/him once you meet the camper, even if the bug gives a female camper.  Here's a post with pictures that show the encounter.

With that said, the campsite mechanics have been thoroughly theorized and somewhat (entirely?) datamined. Essentially, supposing that the camper is a "missing personality" camper, you will "encounter" all villagers of that personality in your campsite one time through with no repeats. Once you exhaust all villagers in that group, you will get repeats without any exclusion clause until the end of time. For example, if you encounter all Smug villagers, after that, you could see Raymond three times in a row. The first cycle is the only guaranteed one with the exclusion clause; there's no "cycle" after that anymore, it's just pure RNG. Barring any mistakes, we should know how the campsite works.

But with all of _that_ said, uh, yeah, *no one should be jumping on this* for so many reasons. I haven't heard any news relating to this from people who follow datamining stuff, and assuming that people aren't just lying, anyone who is experiencing repeats could be experiencing the mechanic where villagers in your move-in queue are excluded from the campsite.



NAsh88 said:


> It has always worked that way. If you’re missing a personality, iirc a camper has a 60% chance of having that personality. It was never fully guaranteed that you’d only get uchi villagers for example.



Yep, this is correct. I linked the document above that has the campsite mechanics. Essentially, you get a coin flip whether or not you get a missing personality. If you "fail" that roll, you can now have a camper of any personality, which still includes your missing personalities, so it's still higher than 50% that you'll actually see a villager of a missing personality.


----------



## Flodorf (Jul 15, 2020)

moon_child said:


> It is unfinished when you compare it to its predecessors. The previous games were released with complete basic features and free updates too (the welcome amiibo update). The updates they’ve released so far for NH aren’t even additional features. They were old existing features that should’ve come with the base game from the get go. This aspect of the game has been discussed way too many times and way too many people already criticized them for the lack of content since NH released until now when they’re slowly adding it back disguised as “free updates” when in reality, they all should’ve been there from the beginning like all the previous games. Also, they have locked so many things already in this game behind a paywall. You can’t even scan in QR codes for designs without paying the monthly Nintendo online subscription service. In NL, everything in the game is accessible to the players without a paywall. We are diverging into a whole different topic now with this and don’t get me wrong I don’t hate the game. I’m just calling a spade a spade and saying that what Nintendo is doing now to the game isn’t very considerate to a lot of people. When you buy a console and a full-featured game, you should be able to enjoy that game at its fullest and not have some features behind a paywall like a mobile Freemium game. Just because we can afford both the game and console, some amiibos and a monthly subscription doesn’t mean EVERYONE in the community can. It is already absurd to lock features behind a paywall for a supposed FULL featured title. It is even more absurd to start taking away stuff from the game to force people to pay even more. Again, just because people notice what’s wrong with this game doesn’t necessarily mean they hate it.



Premium paywall? Isn't that a bit hyperbolic? 20 euro's for an online subscription that has added benefits to ALL Nintendo games seems isn't that expensive at all. I already had the subscription, because it allows cloud backups of my save games (except AC -_-). And sure amiibo's are expensive, but I honestly think you are playing the wrong game if the random nature of villagers upsets you, since it has been integral to the game since it's inception. 

I get where you are coming from, games used to be full packaged, one time purchases. I wish they were still like that. Times have changed however, and we can have a discussion on whether its for the better or worse. Nintendo however is not stupid and noticed people are okay with this new way of releasing games. And I feel like it's all still rather innocent compared to other companies. For all that its worth to you, I have not yet experienced that the game is tempting to me to spend more money than my initial buy.

And I am not even sure that having everything in the game right away would be better. It is very hard not getting spoiled already. If TTing would unlock everything right away, for many, including me, experiencing it ourselves months from now would take that away.

Times have changed, and that also includes all the online communities, twitter, facebook, etc, that make sharing information so easy, that keeping stuff hidden is nearly impossible. If Nintendo wants their average consumer not to have to stay away online to net get spoiled, I appreciate that.


----------



## moon_child (Jul 15, 2020)

Flodorf said:


> Premium paywall? Isn't that a bit hyperbolic? 20 euro's for an online subscription that has added benefits to ALL Nintendo games seems isn't that expensive at all. I already had the subscription, because it allows cloud backups of my save games (except AC -_-). And sure amiibo's are expensive, but I honestly think you are playing the wrong game if the random nature of villagers upsets you, since it has been integral to the game since it's inception.
> 
> I get where you are coming from, games used to be full packaged, one time purchases. I wish they were still like that. Times have changed however, and we can have a discussion on whether its for the better or worse. Nintendo however is not stupid and noticed people are okay with this new way of releasing games. And I feel like it's all still rather innocent compared to other companies. For all that its worth to you, I have not yet experienced that the game is tempting to me to spend more money than my initial buy.
> 
> ...



Random villagers don’t upset me. Randomness is part of the game and it’s integral to what makes AC work ever since. I’ve played the game ever since even the player’s faces are randomized (I never had a problem with that) so I definitely AM NOT playing the wrong game. What I find wrong, is Nintendo taking away things. They did this to the bank interest (lowered it), the expensive bugs (reduced the spawn rates) the switch item from the start of the game (replaced it with a world map), the hybrid island (completely removed it) and now this (if this proves to be true). They’re taking away things for no reason at all except for making more business. Why else would they have taken out the hybrid island? Or reduce spawn rates of expensive bugs? Were those hurting anyone? I don’t think so. They did it to encourage trading. Just like how they locked the item colors to airports and locked QR code scanning to online so people would have to get the online. It’s cheap, yes. But again, it’s the whole principle of the matter. Those things you were able to do before in previous games for free, but now you can only enjoy those aspects of the game if you have a subscription. I understand times change and they have to make profit. But again, I’m saying not EVERYONE in the community have that luxury. And if people condone this way of “business”, then what’s stopping them from charging dlc in the future? Anyway, this is the last time I’m replying to this because we’re getting waaaay off topic already. Again, just because people are critical about some aspects of this game does not necessarily mean we hate it or we’re not the target market for it or we’re playing the wrong game. Believe it or not, people can still enjoy the game and see bad things for what they are and call them out for it at the same time.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 15, 2020)

oh no!!! I have never used the method myself but I know its really popular online and many people were able to get their elusive dreamies this way without spending crazy amounts of NMT. that really sucks, I wonder if they took it out on purpose and why? It seemed like a cool hidden trick that was very useful.
edit: been reading people's responses and realize now they took it out most likely to encourage online trading via their paid subscription


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 15, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> The Smug villager thing is almost certainly a bug because all the text for that encounter is unique. The dialogue that the camper has only fits the Smug personality. And in the English version, the initial dialogue from Nook/Isabelle uses they/them to refer to the camper which then switches to he/him once you meet the camper, even if the bug gives a female camper.  Here's a post with pictures that show the encounter.
> 
> With that said, the campsite mechanics have been thoroughly theorized and somewhat (entirely?) datamined. Essentially, supposing that the camper is a "missing personality" camper, you will "encounter" all villagers of that personality in your campsite one time through with no repeats. Once you exhaust all villagers in that group, you will get repeats without any exclusion clause until the end of time. For example, if you encounter all Smug villagers, after that, you could see Raymond three times in a row. The first cycle is the only guaranteed one with the exclusion clause; there's no "cycle" after that anymore, it's just pure RNG. Barring any mistakes, we should know how the campsite works.
> 
> ...



If the smug thing is a bug, couldn’t this also be? Not that it really matters, like you say, the main issue is just the doomsday level reaction to something that seems very unknown, and very difficult to attribute to some kind of malicious intent by Nintendo.

Data mining seems like not an exact science, but I agree it seems like the most reliable info we have in game mechanics.

I really like your point that there are things behind the scenes that could contribute to the repeats.

I also don’t see not immediately having the exact villager you want in the game as any particular injustice. The game is designed for the villagers to be somewhat random and rotating. You don’t have to like it, but it seems like how the game has always been. If Nintendo wants it that way...I don’t see any particular ‘abuse’/failure in that. So far I feel the upsides-  the fun anticipation for updates, and the ability to get bugs and certain gameplay mechanics tweaked (like the npc visits) outweighs the bad. I like having some fish/bugs be more rare, or waiting out the hybrid growing- it’s part of the fun of the game for me! Just my opinion.

I think probably the number of people for whom there are only 10 villagers they are willing to have on their island is probably very small, though in this more active part of the community it seems like more. So the amount that Nintendo considers this in designing game mechanics is probably low.

and yeah, making things more difficult so people have to play more/longer is just common sense for them.


----------



## IridianSky (Jul 15, 2020)

I’m not convinced anything has actually changed. Sounds like some person said something and everyone assumed it was true with no proof from game data of how it’s actually always been vs how it is now. If it’s true that it’s pure rng after you have been through all of a personality once and that you won’t get campers who are already in your move in queue then that could easily be the situation.


----------



## Flodorf (Jul 15, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Random villagers don’t upset me. Randomness is part of the game and it’s integral to what makes AC work ever since. I’ve played the game ever since even the player’s faces are randomized (I never had a problem with that) so I definitely AM NOT playing the wrong game. What I find wrong, is Nintendo taking away things. They did this to the bank interest (lowered it), the expensive bugs (reduced the spawn rates) the switch item from the start of the game (replaced it with a world map), the hybrid island (completely removed it) and now this (if this proves to be true). They’re taking away things for no reason at all except for making more business. Why else would they have taken out the hybrid island? Or reduce spawn rates of expensive bugs? Were those hurting anyone? I don’t think so. They did it to encourage trading. Just like how they locked the item colors to airports and locked QR code scanning to online so people would have to get the online. It’s cheap, yes. But again, it’s the whole principle of the matter. Those things you were able to do before in previous games for free, but now you can only enjoy those aspects of the game if you have a subscription. I understand times change and they have to make profit. But again, I’m saying not EVERYONE in the community have that luxury. And if people condone this way of “business”, then what’s stopping them from charging dlc in the future? Anyway, this is the last time I’m replying to this because we’re getting waaaay off topic already. Again, just because people are critical about some aspects of this game does not necessarily mean we hate it or we’re not the target market for it or we’re playing the wrong game. Believe it or not, people can still enjoy the game and see bad things for what they are and call them out for it at the same time.



I would agree with you if these were big things they removed. They are really not though.

They removed them because it had a very negative impact on the online economy. And if you have online play, it makes total sense to patch problems accordingly.

Does the interest rate really affect your playing experience? I don't think so. You have to work a little harder to get bells and actually work to get all hybrid flowers, instead of getting lucky.

Small price to pay to keep things fair online. And to reiterate I feel everyone that plays the game as intended has the right to feel upset. Not at Nintendo, but the people misusing the system.


----------



## Mattician (Jul 15, 2020)

Hopefully it's not true. I've only tried the campsite method once. Luckily I found Reneigh via the campsite method for the sisterly personality on July 5th.
I will say, I think I had extremely good beginner's luck with Reneigh. Diva moved out and I had no sisterly personalities on my island. The first camper to show up in the campsite was Reneigh. I was so excited.

Broccolo moved out on July 12th, and I have no more lazy villagers. So I'm trying the campsite method for a second time. I'm trying to find Punchy via the campsite method.
The first camper this time was Sheldon, a jock.

That was yesterday. So I haven't had any more campers to see if it changed.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 15, 2020)

Le_Keks said:


> As many of you know, you can select your villagers via campsite. A lot of gamers already shared their experiences and how it works.
> For those who don't know: There used to be a system considering the personalities of the villagers, ie if you don't have a smug villager on your island, animals with this personality are more likely to visit and an animal only visits once. It requires timetraveling though.
> 
> 
> ...


What update?


----------



## Insanidee (Jul 15, 2020)

I haven’t had a campsite visitor in weeks .. does it matter if you time travel?


----------



## KayDee (Jul 15, 2020)

Insanidee said:


> I haven’t had a campsite visitor in weeks .. does it matter if you time travel?


Having a visitor is random. Your chance of having a campsite visitor increases day by day topping out at I think 20% chance on the 5th day since your last visit. The campsite method actually requires you to time travel.


----------



## xara (Jul 16, 2020)

yikes. i never used the campsite method but i’m having a hard time understanding why nintendo keeps taking stuff away. first the hybrid islands and now this? nintendo we want you to _add _stuff not take it away :c


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 16, 2020)

welp i just had campsite visitor and it was my missing perso.. uchii so i guess the campsite still works?
maybe the OP had a bug or something?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 16, 2020)

Solio said:


> People are jumping to conclusions again based on one single, anectodal report.
> Nothing new.



i was thinking this but too chicken to call people out lmao. i can't believe i returned to this thread being a WHOLE conversation.
because all the post before me were like people nodding or agreeing on the post and idk if i was the only one doubting. it was never 100% you'd get that missing personality, just higher chance. i actually have questions whether, a) have they actually tried more than enough because different personalities were often before as well, people here even listed their campsite method villager lists & we saw a lot of different personalities b) where is this japanese post
to be fair, OP didn't say the personality system is gone but at the same time they just flat out said "doesn't work anymore" which is extremely misleading.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 16, 2020)

The post, especially the title, is misleading. The campsite still works the same way as before.


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2020)

I've changed the thread title to be posed as a question/discussion topic rather than coming across as a statement. If you are going to report something as a fact it is better to provide evidence to support your claim.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 16, 2020)

Loriii said:


> The post, especially the title, is misleading. The campsite still works the same way as before.



i actually remember you before. (unless that was not you) you talked about your hunt for raymond and then you were the first ones to say that repeats were possible. we were trying to figure out what happened that caused but ofc you never said it doesn't work anymore. maybe because it coincidentally happened to some after the update, it could be the case why this started being a topic again. then again, people rarely do the campsite method anymore since most have acquired their dreamies.

i'm glad a staff member changed the title now though, because the thread title was causing a stir.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 16, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i actually remember you before. you talked about your hunt for raymond and then you were the first ones to say that repeats were possible. we were trying to figure out what happened that caused but ofc you never said it doesn't work anymore. maybe because it coincidentally happened to some after the update, it could be the case why this started being a topic again. then again, people rarely do the campsite method anymore since most have acquired their dreamies.
> 
> i'm glad a staff member changed the title now though, because the thread title was causing a stir.



The campsite works the same way,  like it favors the personality that you're missing and you get other types mix in while resetting. I'm honestly surprised no one has brought the topic about repeats before. I've done the campsite method several times, but that one-time I did it to reset for an uchi villager, I got a repeat after my 17th uchi then a few more like Frita,  Mira before I finally found Fuchsia. It happened to me sometime before the update. What are you trying to imply?  What will I gain by making up stories?  lol


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 16, 2020)

Loriii said:


> The campsite works the same way,  like it favors the personality that you're missing and you get other types mix in while resetting. I'm honestly surprised no one has brought the topic about repeats before. I've done the campsite method several times, but that one-time I did it to reset for an uchi villager, I got a repeat after my 17th uchi then a few more like Frita,  Mira before I finally found Fuchsia. It happened to me sometime before the update. What are you trying to imply?  What will I gain by making up stories?  lol



i'm not trying to imply anything. scratch it, i must have mistook you with someone else. i was using you (or that person) as a sample that it did happen to others _before _the update. so, i'm saying that person thought the same but did not resort to starting a thread to announce that the method is no longer working, and just saying that maybe because it happened to OP post-update that made them think it was patched.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 16, 2020)

I don't know too much about the campsite methods or cycling but I can say that my campsite has been dominated by personalities I already have over the past month. Specifically peppy and normals, both of which are well represented in my town- so I don't entirely know if it changed but it hasn't been working for me as it used to.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 16, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i'm not trying to imply anything. scratch it, i must have mistook you with someone else. i was using you (or that person) as a sample that it did happen to others _before _the update. so, i'm saying that person thought the same but did not resort to starting a thread to announce that the method is no longer working, and just saying that maybe because it happened to OP post-update that made them think it was patched.


Oh okay, you quoted and said "I remember you" so I felt like being singled out and people are doubting, you know? Anyway, I had that experience before the update but did not say or posted anything about it on here. Am I obligated to do that?  No, of course. But as much as I want to share my experience for the community, there was an instance before I felt that I wasn't being credited at the very least, when I posted how I got Raymond in the campsite (the method isn't that known or popular yet). I've read some people talking about how their "friend" got him on the 27th try and after 43 campers. That was obviously my experience but I wouldn't say that I'm their friend lol so yeah, fast forward to yesterday. I saw people were kind of freaking out on this thread so I thought I should finally share my story to let the the community know that it still works the same way, based from my first-hand experience, but could not help mentioning that I got that "repeat" in one of my resets because it's true and it's nothing new to me. I would not want that repeat to happen, of course. Anyone wouldn't want that. It was really frustrating but I got who I wanted, so in the end, I did not mind. I've learned something new that time.

I never had repeats on my other reset like when I found Raymond and Poppy, so that was strange. It may or may not happen. At least, the method still works.


----------



## KayDee (Jul 16, 2020)

I am doing the campsite trick right now and I can confirm that it still works. Before the update, I was searching for Kabuki but stopped when I got Octavian and decided to try him out for a while. So tonight because of this thread I decided to resume it to find out. I couldn’t resume right away since the personality I was missing was sisterly so I went for that first. Here are the villagers I encountered:

Ursala
Phil
Roald
Peggy
Flo
Paolo
Cherry

I invited Cherry to kick off Octavian to resume my search for Kabuki. I still haven’t encountered him and so far here are the ones I’ve met:

Pate
Camofrog
Eunice
Queenie
Bruce
Anabelle
Cesar
Alli
Wolfgang
Butch

So based on my search for a sisterly and cranky villager tonight it is obvious that the campsite still favors the personality you are missing. And to answer what the original poster said about the recent update allowing repeats, I have kept a list of all the villagers I have encountered ever since I started doing the campsite method when it became known and so far tonight I still haven’t encountered a repeat yet and that’s from a sample of about 100 plus villagers. That’s not to say that it isn’t possible since another poster said they had repeats but I think it is such a low chance that the campsite method is still the best way to find a specific villager.


----------



## Whisper (Jul 16, 2020)

The campsite trick seems to be the same for me? I've been using it for the past few days now to get Diana and out of the 77 campsite villagers I've gotten so far 36 of them have been snooty villagers. I've also haven't encountered any repeats so far either, so like I don't think anything changed? If anything op is probably just having bad luck.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 16, 2020)

Just in case someone thinks that I'm pushing any agenda here about the repeating villagers, well, I just came here to share my experience. That's all. If you believe me, good. Thank you. If not, it is fine. I'm not gonna gain anything from this or I will end up being richer haha. Meanwhile, I'm just gonna continue using the campsite method and I'm here chillin and feeling accomplished that I'm still getting the villagers that I want.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 16, 2020)

Le_Keks said:


> As many of you know, you can select your villagers via campsite. A lot of gamers already shared their experiences and how it works.
> For those who don't know: There used to be a system considering the personalities of the villagers, ie if you don't have a smug villager on your island, animals with this personality are more likely to visit and an animal only visits once. It requires timetraveling though.
> 
> 
> ...


Can you link to those websites so the folks here who read Japanese can make sure this is accurate information?

I really don't understand why this as of now purely anecdotal post is causing so much agita but if anecdotal evidence is all it takes to be accepted as truth here, I can say that I have had two campers since the update, and both were villagers of a type I was missing.


----------

